# surrogacy



## gill5 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi my husband and I have had many failed ivf attempts.We have had an amazing opportunity with a wonderful lady who has tried to help us with straight surrogacy.
Very sadly she has been taken ill and is now unable to continue trying to help us for our longed for family.
The good news is that she is on her way to a full recovery so that she can enjoy her own children.
We feel that we would dearly love to try again.

Can you help us,how do we find another special person ?? x Gill


----------

